# What do you think I am ?



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a pretty good idea what he is but I'd like to get your opinions.

Thanks









PS.... I know he's fat. He eats 5 shrimp a day. Also aggressive as all hell, I'm afraid he's going to hurt himself banging into the glass. =/


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> I have a pretty good idea what he is but I'd like to get your opinions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


S. Irritan


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

The tail is incorrect for irritans.Not sure what this fish is but it is not an irritans..


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

mdmedicine said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pretty good idea what he is but I'd like to get your opinions.
> ...


Anyone else wanna take a stab at it???


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

rhom


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

rhom


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

how big is he? doesnt look like a Rhom...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Altuvie?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> how big is he? doesnt look like a Rhom...
> [snapback]1069876[/snapback]​


He's about 5 inches


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anybody else have any idea what this serra could be?


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

compressus....but yeah it could also be altuvei..need a better shot


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I dont know of a fish that is 5" that has juvenile spots anymore...
All of my piranhas lost their juvenile spots when they were like 3-4 inches...
I am not sure that its 5"

I will go with Rhom.... or Atluvei


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am going to guess Rhom due to the tail and photos submitted

Doesn't look like atluvie due the spots not passing beneath the lateral line.

I would also vote against compressus due to the lack of bars

Rhom is just a guess however...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Rhom


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

rhom


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like a rhom or possibly a compressus. don't think it's an autevi du to the fact that the spots go well past the lateral line. very hard to tell at that size.


----------

